# Alder Roots



## Dan R Porter (May 25, 2006)

Oddly enough this is not a question about the tree itself but the Hostas underneath. 

My boss asked me the other day why the Horticulturist was haveing trouble with her hostas underneath one of my Alders. The soil is irrigated, soil is some what compacted, mulched all the way to the dripline. I know ALders, even though not a legume, can fix atmospheric Nitrogen, So i have a soil test in mind, But I am aware that some trees, like the dreaded honeysuckle (ugh and fescue turf, which noone will give me the time of day on in our Turf dept, suprise suprise.), give off a gas that can stress nearby plantings. 

Do Alders have this capability? or is it something I could be missing with Alders, or is it a total different issue I should just pass the buck to the Horticulturist?


----------

